# soundexplorer.de geht mit über 3000 samples online...



## boboon (6. Dezember 2006)

hi leute...

vor ca. 1 woche ging der neue soundexplorer.de (dessen community ich angehöre) online. mit über 3000 lizenzfreien loops und samples gibts da einiges an soundresourcen ! 

die seite ist überwiedgend werbefrei und man kann die sounds vorhören und sofort runterladen (firefox-optimiert).

die sounds sind in mp3, und es gibt auch reason und ableton recourcen !

also viel spass beim saugen


----------

